# Chapman University Opportunites



## nightmonkey616 (May 18, 2021)

Hey guys, I am interested in applying to Chapman University and studying film production. Something I've seen come up is that Chapman is a fairly newer school, so that means there is a significant less amount of alumni. Can anyone who has attended or is attended Chapman confirm? I just worry that if I do get accepted, there won't be any good internship, post school opportunities as well as limited networking (which is a big reason why people go to film school in the first place)


----------



## Mike_V (May 18, 2021)

Chapman alum here.
in fact, chapman has a great reputation in the industry. we're in the top 10 film school of the country and we have plenty of alums who have made it big and are actual alums,not honorary alums. 
My first few jobs got comments that "chapman people have a good reputation for knowing their business"
plenty of my friends interned at all the big companies. I was at bravo for a semester. others interned over at arri and a fotokem and a few other places.


----------



## nightmonkey616 (May 18, 2021)

Mike_V said:


> Chapman alum here.
> in fact, chapman has a great reputation in the industry. we're in the top 10 film school of the country and we have plenty of alums who have made it big and are actual alums,not honorary alums.
> My first few jobs got comments that "chapman people have a good reputation for knowing their business"
> plenty of my friends interned at all the big companies. I was at bravo for a semester. others interned over at arri and a fotokem and a few other places.


Thank you for your response! I appreciate all the information I can get


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

